# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Πάρου (Paros report)

## Maroulis Nikos

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον κ. Μερεμέτη χρήστο απο την Πάρο για την ενημέρωση.

_Περιπεπλεγμένες περιπλοκές_
_Δυο ώρες κρατησαν οι προσπάθειες να ξεμπλέξει η δεξιά άγκυρα του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισα με αυτήν του Δ/Ξ Χρυσούλα στο λιμάνι της Πάρου, χθες το απόγευμα._
_Συγκεκριμένα λιγο πριν τις 5 κατα τον απόπλου του ΠΧ η δεξιά άγκυρα σηκώθηκε με την καδένα του Δ/Ξ τυλιγμένη δυο φορές γύρω της.Σε λίγο ρίχτηκε ανεμόσκαλα ηρωικό μελος του πληρώματος κατεβηκε μεσα στο βοριαδάκι, το ταχύπλοο του λιμενικού δίπλα φώτιζε και βοηθούσε κι αυτό, σχοινιά εργάτες και η ελληνική ναυτοσύνη, έλυσαν τον γόρδιο δεσμό κατα τις 7μμ._
_Το υπόλοιπο δρομολόγιο δεν έγινε._
_Συμπέρασμα το πρόβλημα του λιμανιού στην Πάρο ειναι οξύτατο και η ανάγκη για την δημιουργία "δευτέρου λιμανιού"ε π ι τ α κ τ ι κ ή._
_Δ.Μερεμέτης_

----------


## Apostolos

Το λιμάνι χρήζει άμεσα να κατασκευαστεί θέση τύπου Γ!

----------


## Leo

> Το λιμάνι χρήζει άμεσα να κατασκευαστεί θέση τύπου Γ!


Γιατί το χρειάζεται αυτό η Πάρος για να πλαγιοπρυμοδετεί η "Αριάδνη" και να ανοίγει τον πλωριό καταπέλτη? Δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλει Γ το ΠΧεπειδή έμπλεξε με το διπλανό της την άγκυρα μία φορά??  :Razz: 
Σε περιόδους αιχμής (καλοκαίρι) η Πάρος μάλλον θέλει πολλά ΓLΓLΓΙ κλπ ένα Γ = κανένα, αλλά όχι μόνο η Πάρος και πολλά ακόμη νησιά :grin:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί το Γ είναι όπως ξέρεις καλύτερα απο τον καθένα ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος πρόσδεσης!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει πολλά να γίνουν στο λιμάνι της Πάρου ώστε να γίνει ασφαλές λιμάνι διαβάζουμε στην ετήσια έκθεση της ΠΕΠΕΝ του 2006 (http://www.pepen.gr/pagesgr/ekthesi-limenvn-06.htm):
Ενίσχυση φωτοβολίας φανού ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΩΚΑΣ (χάνεται στα φώτα της πόλης). Απαιτείται επανασχεδιασμός στις κλίσεις των ραμπών ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται όλα τα πλοία. Προσκρουστήρες και δημιουργία περισσότερου χερσαίου χώρου για τη στάθμευση των αυτοκινήτων που πρόκειται να φορτωθούν στα πλοία. Εκβάθυνση πλησίον των θέσεων 6,7,8. Δημιουργία τουλάχιστον μιας θέσεως (L) πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης για παραμονή πλοίου με δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες.

Έγιναν κάποια έργα σύμφωνα με την έκθεση του Γενικού Γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ κ Βλάχου το καλοκαίρι του 2006 (http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=135736):

 1.Για τους προσκρουστήρες και το φωτισμό προβλήτα βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη σχετική παραγγελία.

2.Η ανακατασκευή των ραμπών έχει ολοκληρωθεί εκτός μίας η οποία θα κατασκευαστεί μέχρι τέλος του έτους. Για την ενίσχυση φωτοβολίας φανού &#171;Αγίου Φωκά&#187; το Δ.Λ.Τ.Πάρου – Αντιπάρου θα επιληφθεί άμεσα.

 3.Για την ασφαλή παραμονή των πλοίων στο λιμάνι σε άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες απαιτείται νέος σχεδιασμός και ανακατασκευή κεντρικού λιμένα Παροικιάς που είναι εκτός των ορίων των αρμοδιοτήτων και των δυνατοτήτων του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου.

 4.Οι ζητούμενες εκβαθύνσεις έχουν ολοκληρωθεί.

Όμως εκτός από την ασφάλεια των εκτεθειμένων προβλητών και κρηπιδωμάτων το λιμάνι  έχει προβλημ,α και με την ασφάλεια της προσέγγισης σε αυτό λόγω των πολλών ναυτιλιακών κινδύνων όπως έδειξαν τα ναυάγια του Εξπρες Ποσειδών και του τραγικότερου του Εξπρες Σαμίνα.
Όπως φαίνεται και στο σχήμα από τη μελέτη του ΕΜΠ για τη βύθηση του Εξπρες Σαμίνα (http://www.naval.ntua.gr/%7Esdl/Publications/Papers/SAMINA-PAPER.pdf):
Paros-1.jpg

Για τους ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους διαβάζουμε στον Αμερικάνικο Πλοηγό:
Ormos Paroikias (37&#176;05'N., 25&#176;08'E.) indents the NW coast of the island, 6 miles SW of Akra Korakas. This bay is entered S of Akra Ayios Fokas which is low and marked by a light. Vessels approaching from the W are advised to pass N of Nisidhes Portes, the N islet of the chain extending from the N end of Nisos Andiparos. Kaki Skala, a small islet, lies in the S approach to the bay, 1.4 miles SW of Akra Ayios Fokas. *There are numerous rocky reefs, with minimum depths of 6.6m, in the vicinity of this chain of islets. Extreme caution should be exercised while navigating in this area.* The town of Paros stands on the SE side of the bay and is fronted by a small craft harbor. A prominent church and several windmills stand in the vicinity of the town. Anchorage is available in the middle of the bay, over a bottom of sand and mud, but it is not suitable for large vessels.

Επίσης στον Πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 διαβάζουμε:
Limin Paroiki5.s.-Dangers.-Lights.-Limin Paroikias is situated near the middle of the north-westernside of Nisos Paros and is entered between Akra Ayios Fokas and a point about three-quarters of a mile southward; the entrance is contracted to a width of about 4 1/2 cables by shoals extending from either side. The bay is open westward, and the chain of islets and rocks, extending from the northern end of Nisos Andiparos,  lies in its western approach. 
The shoal on the northern side of the entrance of Limin Paroikias has depths of less than 30 feet (9m1) over it and extends south-westward from Akra Ayios Fokas for about one cable and south-eastward for about 2 1/4  cables.
Charts 1832, plan of Limin Paroikias and Stenon Andiparou.
A light is exhibited, at an elevation of 42 feet (12m8 ), from a metal tower and a column, 16 feet (4m9) in height, on Akra Ayios Fokas.
Nisis Peponas (37&#176; 05' N., 25&#176; 08' E.), with an above-water rock close northward, lies on the southern side of the entrance of Limin Paroikias, about 12 cables north-westward of the southern entrance point; it is on a shoal, over which the depths are less than 30 feet (9m1) that extends northward from the southern entrance point for nearly 2 cables. A rock, formerly known as Superbe rock, with a depth over it of 3 feet (Om9), lies near the end of a shoal which extends, about 2 cables north-north-westward, from a point, on which stands a monument, situated about 3 cables eastward of the southern entrance point, and close northward of which is Nisis Loumbinas; a detached 32-foot (9m8 ) patch lies about 2 1/2 cables north-westward of Nisis Loumbinas. Ifalos Paroikia lies on a shoal with depths of less than 30 feet (9m1) that extends south-eastward from it for about one cable, and is situated near the middle of the bay, about half a mile east-south-eastward of Akra Ayios Fokas. The church of Ayios Yeoryios, situated about 1 1/2 miles east-north-eastward of Akra Ayios Fokas, in line with Akra Krios, situated about 7 cables eastward of the same cape, bearing about 068&#176;, leads south-eastward of the shoal extending from Akra Ayios Fokis and north-westward of ifalos Paroikia.
A light is exhibited, at an elevation of 23 feet (7mO), from a white framework tower on a column with a red band, 13 feet (4m0) in height,  on ifalos Paroikia.
In the middle of the bay, the bottom consists of sand and mud, but the position is not suitable for the anchorage of large vessels; the best berth is northward of the town.
The town of Paroikii stands on the south-eastern side of the bay; two
small piers extend from the shore close northward of the town, which latter is fronted by a quay with depths alongside of about 3 feet (Om9). Paroikia is connected to the general telegraph system, and is in communication by sea with Nisos Siros and other islands in the vicinity. In 1966, both piers were being widened and the area between them was being dredged.
Coast.-Dangers.-Light.-From Akra Ayios Fokis, the coast, fringed with shoals to a distance of about one cable offshore, trends northward for about half a mile to a point, about one cable north-westward of which is Petrokiravo, a very small islet lying on a detached shoal; thence the coast trends north-Eastward for about 2f miles to Akra Maistros and thence east-north-eastward for about the same distance to Akra
Vorino.

Τη σημερινή κατάσταση μπορούμα νε τη δούμε στα δύο επικολληματα της ανακοίνωσης της Υδρογραφικής 113 του 2002:
http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/apr02/0402_01.tif
http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/apr02/0402_02.tif

----------


## Haddock

Στον Παριανό Τύπο θα διαβάσετε τη συνέντευξη του Λιμενάρχη Πάρου κου Κουντρομιχάλη. Ο κος Κουντρομιχάλης κάνει μνεία για το "γεγονός ότι ο φετινός αριθ&#181;ός πλοίων &#181;ας θυ&#181;ίζει άλλες εποχές, πριν &#181;ια περίπου δεκαετία που οι προσεγγίσεις πλοίων στην Πάρο ξεπερνούσαν τις είκοσι η&#181;ερησίως. Υπήρξαν η&#181;έρες κατά τη *διάρκεια της &#181;εγάλης εβδο&#181;άδας που οι προσεγγίσεις έφθασαν τις δεκαπέντε*. Είναι πράγ&#181;ατι ένας &#181;εγάλος αριθ&#181;ός προσεγγίσεων &#181;ε &#181;εγάλα πλοία και ταχύπλοα."

Μιλάει για τα απαραίτητα έργα αναβάθμισης των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων της Πάρου. Παραδείγματος χάριν, πλοία με μεγάλο βύθισμα όπως το Πρέβελη και Ανθή Μαρίνα "*μπορούν να προσδέσουν μόνο στην παλιά προβλήτα του Λιμένος*."

Ειδικότερα, αναφέρεται στο πρόβλημα του χαμηλού βάθους του νέου λιμένα και την ανάγκη συνεχής αφαίρεσης των φερτών υλικών. Ενδιαφέρον είναι το γεγονός ότι το "2006 στο νέο λι&#181;άνι και σε απόσταση 20 &#181;έτρων από το κρηπίδω&#181;α *είχε δη&#181;ιουργηθεί ύφαλος ύψους 3 &#181;έτρων και &#181;ήκους 40 &#181;έτρων*, ο οποίος αφαιρέθηκε &#181;ετά από τον καθαρισ&#181;ό που έγινε από το Λι&#181;ενικό Τα&#181;είο."

Στις 30 Απριλίου ο Παριανός Τύπος με άρθρο του είχε γράψει για την παλιά προβλήτα ότι "στη βάση της προβλήτας αυτής, *έχει δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη σπηλιά από τις προπέλες των πλοίων, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει κίνδυνος κατάρρευσης* του τμήματος που εκεί αποβιβάζονται και επιβιβάζονται επιβάτες και οχήματα". 

Συνεπώς, το καλοκαίρι προβλέπεται κομφούζιο στο λιμάνι. Τα ρεμέτζα των πλοίων θα είναι προβληματικά στο παλιό κεφάλι και στη νέα προβλήτα...

Αναφέρεται επίσης στον αριθμό επισκεπτών για την Πασχαλινή περίοδο των τελευταίων τριών ετών. Από Πειραιά και προς Πειραιά:
2006: 17.430 επιβάτες, 2.450 Ι.Χ.2007: 14.563 επιβάτες, 2.017 Ι.Χ.2008: 19.830 επιβάτες, 2.835 Ι.Χ.

*Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το τελευταίο τεύχος* του Παριανόυ Τύπου εδώ. Υπάρχουν και παλαιότερες δημοσιεύσεις.

----------


## Haddock

Η έλλειψη εμπορικού λιμανιού στην Πάρο είναι ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα. Να μην αναφέρω την απουσία υποδομών πρόσδεσης κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Το Easy Cruise Life δεν μπόρεσε να δέσει Ανατολικά της παλιάς προβλήτας, στο δοκιμαστικό που έκανε την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Το EasyCruise One δεν είχε πρόβλημα όλο τον καιρό στα ρεμέτζα του. Αντιθέτως, το *EasyCruise Life δεν μπορεί να δέσει εκεί που έπεφτε το Μιαούλης πριν 30 χρόνια*! Θα μου πείτε, τι διαφορά έχει το ρεμέτζο του Μιαούλης με το ρεμέτζο του EasyCruise Life :-) Χαρείτε την προβλήτα το 1977, στη θέση που θεωρητικά, θα βλέπαμε το ρεμέτζο του EasyCruise Life. Τι έχει αλλάξει εδώ και 30 χρόνια????

Επιπλέον, *η Easy Cruise διαμήνυσε ότι το βαπόρι δεν θα μπορεί να επισκέπτεται το λιμάνι της Πάρου όταν ο αέρας είναι πάνω από 20 κόμβους*.
_Όταν φυσήξει βοριάς ή γαρμπής στη Παροικιά, τότε καταλαβαίνεις τι "λιμάνι" είναι, ειδικά αν το βαπόρι έχει πολλά έξαλα!_

Τελος πάντων, οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του EasyCruise Life και η φορτοεκφόρτωση τούβλων στην Ανατολική θέση της παλιάς προβλήτας μιλάνε από μόνες τους για το έτος 2008...

142866-CIMG0911.JPG

142867-CIMG0917.JPG


Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

Μια φωτογραφία από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία του όρμου της Παροικιάς. Στο βάθος διακρίνονται οι βραχονησίδες Πόρτες. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη, πιθανόν, από τη μονή των Αγ. Αναργύρων, ιδανικό σημείο για τους shipspotters στην Πάρο.



Photo Credit: *Michael Shepherd*

----------


## Leo

:Surprised: Οοοοοοοοοο, εκπληκτική.... Όλα τα λεφτά !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πρίν απο μία ώρα το λιμάνι της Πάρου για τον φίλο μας το Paroskayak .

paros.jpg

----------


## kastro

> πρίν απο μία ώρα το λιμάνι της Πάρου για τον φίλο μας το Paroskayak .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12030


Πες μας και από ποιό καράβι είναι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πες μας και από ποιό καράβι είναι.


Blue star Paros

----------


## mastrovasilis

τι Nikos τι ο κύριος giannakis η αεροφωτογράφηση πάει σύννεφο.

----------


## Notis

Η ...μασκώτ του λιμανιού.

S5001560X.jpg

S5001563X.jpg

----------


## CORFU

live stream απο το λιμανι :Wink: 
http://www.parosweb.com/paros-webcams/parikia_port.html

----------


## Nautilia News

*Την μεταφορά του λιμανιού της Παροικίας ζητούν κάτοικοι και φορείς της Πάρου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ris-tis-parou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ολοκληρώνονται τα έργα στο λιμάνι της Πάρου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...4%ce%b7%cf%82/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Πάρου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Φ/Γ “ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Σ” Ν.Π. 11496 για περιστατικό επικάθησης του πλοίου  σε αμμώδη βυθό, εξωτερικά του λιμενοβραχίονα “ΒΙΝΤΖΙ” Παροικιάς ν. Πάρου, κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών απόπλου. Ανωτέρω Φ/Γ πλοίο,  με εννέα (09) άτομα πλήρωμα και έμφορτο με αδρανή υλικά, είχε προγραμματισμένο απόπλου για ν. Κύθνο.
    ¶μεσα στην περιοχή μετέβησαν στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής καθώς και επιθεωρητής του Τοπικού Κλιμακίου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων. Από τον Πλοίαρχο δόθηκε εντολή για εκφόρτωση μέρους του φορτίου από το ανωτέρω Φ/Γ πλοίο ώστε να αποκολληθεί. 
    Από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός προσώπου ούτε διαπιστώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
    Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του Φ/Γ “ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Σ” Ν.Π. 11496 μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα, ενώ πρόκειται να επιθεωρηθούν τα ύφαλα του πλοίου από επαγγελματία δύτη.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στην Πάρο με την υπερπολυτελή θαλαμηγό της η Βασίλισσα του Μπαχρέιν! Κύριο* 09 Αύγουστος 2017 18:24	 ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ






Στην Πάρο σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μας απολαμβάνει τις πολυτελείς διακοπές της η βασίλισσα του Μπαχρέιν Sabika bint Ibrahim Al Khalifa!

Η λαμπερή, υπερπολυτελής θαλαμηγός της Μy Alwaeli έριξε άγκυρα στον κόλπο της Παροικίας το πρωί της Τετάρτης 9 Αυγούστου κόβοντας την ανάσα με το εντυπωσιακό μέγεθός της και τις πλούσιες ανέσεις της!

Το επιβλητικό πλωτό παλάτι της γαλαζοαίματης, η οποία συνοδεύεται και από άλλα μέλη της βασιλικής οικογένειας θα παραμείνει στην Πάρο για δύο ημέρες. Η βασίλισσα και η πολυμελής υψηλή παρέα της που κάνουν διακοπές στα ελληνικά νησιά διατήρησαν μια διακριτική παρουσία όπου κι αν έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους.

Η βασίλισσα, συνηθίζει να κάνει τις βόλτες και τα μπάνια της και να γευματίζει δοκιμάζοντας ελληνικές παραδοσιακές σπεσιαλιτέ μακριά από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας διατηρώντας ένα χαμηλό προφίλ.

Τα μέτρα ασφαλείας της συνοδείας της είναι φυσικά δρακόντεια χωρίς όμως να προκαλούν, καθώς η βασίλισσα φαίνεται ότι επιθυμεί να απολαύσει τις χαλαρωτικές διακοπές της χωρίς να κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία της.




ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Πάρος αποκτά νέο λιμάνι – Ορίστηκε μελετητής για τα έργα της πρώτης φάσης* Μαΐ 8, 2019, 12:25 ΜΜ
*inMAIN SLIDER, ΠΑΡΟΣ*

Η Πάρος αποκτά νέο λιμάνι, ορίστηκε μελετητής για τα έργα της πρώτης φάσης. Ειδικότερα, προχωρούν οι διαδικασίες για την κατασκευή του νέου εμπορικού λιμένα της Πάρου, στη θέση Καμινάκι.
Το υπουργείο Υποδομών και Μεταφορών ανέθεσε, κατόπιν διαγωνισμού, στην Ecos Μελετητική την οριστική μελέτη των έργων της πρώτης φάσης του νέου λιμένα Πάρου.
Για το κατασκευαστικό σκέλος θα διενεργηθεί ανοικτός μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός, με κριτήριο την πλέον συμφέρουσα από οικονομικής άποψης προσφορά.
Το έργο κρίνεται απαραίτητο για την εξυπηρέτηση της εμπορικής κίνησης του νησιού, το οποίο εξυπηρετείται σήμερα από το λιμένα της Παροικιάς, με τη δημιουργία, όμως, σημαντικών κυκλοφοριακών προβλημάτων στον αστικό ιστό της πόλης.
metaforespress

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πάρος: Εντυπωσιακότατες εικόνες της τοποθέτησης πλωτών φάρων στο λιμάνι της Παροικίας! (Βίντεο + Φωτό) Κύριο* 23 Μάιος 2019 17:02	 ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ






Τρεις νέοι, υψηλών προδιαγραφών, σύγχρονοι πλωτοί φάροι, αντικατέστησαν εκείνους που προϋπήρχαν στον κόλπο της Παροικίας και ήταν παλαιάς τεχνολογίας. 




Η κάμερα του psts.gr κατέγραψε θεαματικότατες εικόνες από την εντυπωσιακή διαδικασία της αντικατάστασης και της εκ νέου τοποθέτησης των φάρων στη είσοδο του λιμανιού της Πάρου προς όφελος των αναγκών μιας ασφαλέστερης ναυσιπλοϊας στα ύδατα του νησιού. 

Σε τρεις συγκεκριμένες θαλάσσιες περιοχές του κόλπου της Παροικίας, σε σημεία όπου υπάρχουν ύφαλοι σε βάθος 9 – 11 μέτρα, εγκαταστάθηκε το υποθαλάσσιο τμήμα των πλωτών φάρων, το ύψος των οποίων πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας φθάνει περίπου τα 6 μέτρα. 

Απολαύστε ζωντανές εικόνες της διαδικασίας αντικατάστασή τους μέσα στο λιμάνι της Πάρου!
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

